# Installation von MariaDB in java und eclipse



## Darknet (20. Dez 2017)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne für mein Java MariaDB nutzen ich weiß aber nicht wie ich es zum laufen kriege:

```
package Aufgabe1;

import java.sql.*;

public class DefinitionEinerKlasse {
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
       Connection myConn;
       try {
           myConn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/mysql","root","");
           Statement myStat = myConn.createStatement();
       } catch (SQLException e) {
           // TODO Auto-generated catch block
           e.printStackTrace();
       }


       System.out.println("Dies ist eine einfache Klassendefinition");
   }
}
```
Ich habe in eclipse unter Refrenzed Libarys: mariadb-java-client integriert.


----------



## krgewb (21. Dez 2017)

Ich weiß es nicht.
Hast du bereits diesen Thread gelesen? https://www.java-forum.org/thema/mariadb-verbindung-in-java.178895/


----------



## krgewb (27. Dez 2017)

Hat dir der Thread geholfen?


----------

